# Loose Stool in The Morning



## Giovinazzo (Jun 3, 2017)

I have two bowel movements every day. One in the morning and another one around 4 pm. The first one is very often soft, not very well formed. Not a diarrhea, but soft pieces. Let's say type 5 and 5 to 6 on the Bristol chart. The second bowel movement is close to the type 4. Sometimes its ideal. Usually the top if very dry and the rest is normal, soft but well formed.

I wouldn't pay attention to these details if there aren't other symptoms like a few drops of fresh blood after bm or on the stool surface, rectal pain and discomfort after bm, mucus on the dry top of the stool I mentioned. I have internal hemorrhoids and these symptoms are most probably caused by them. I noticed it first two years ago and now its much better. No more pain after bm, almost no more mucus, there is some blood once in few months. I also noticed a pattern - when I feel pain and discomfort after bm, there is mucus on my stool. More pain = more mucus. After bleeding happens, there is less and less symptoms and in a few days everything is normal and I'm symptoms free for a few months. Looks like a hemorrhoid become inflamed, it leaks mucus and its paintful, but after its rupture my condition improve. Not sure if this makes sense.

I wanted to ask - could my soft stool be caused simply because I have two bm a day? I mean maybe there's no enough time for stool to become better formed? I'm scared of bowel cancer, or IBD, but not sure if I should be. Maybe my stool is normal and the rest are just hemorrhoids. What do you think?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Soft stool could be from a lot of reasons. Usually in this kind of mild form it's a result of diet. Try paying attention to what you eat and your stool consistency to see if you can find any correlations.

Have you tried metamucil for your hemorrhoids? Metamucil is great for eliminating hemorrhoids and it also has the bonus side effect of making stool more consistent. Start with 1tsp 2x a day and work up, don't take it at the same time as any medications. It might be all you need to solve both problems. If you try it let us know!


----------

